# Sig request, need help!



## Budhisten

I want a new sig, and I'm so sorry I have no clue how to make on myself  So I hope and wish that somebody will help me out 

I want an awesome Jose Aldo/Black House sig, requirements are:

- Jose Aldo and Black House logo must be featured
- I'd really like "Budhisten" in there somewhere
- Has to look awesome 

Below are some pictures for reference and to help you out 


























Feel free to use other pictures of Jose or the Black House logo if you wish to 
Get creative on my ass! Really looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## K R Y

Blackhouse + Aldo + Budhisten. I like this. I'll have something in a few days man, haven't opened PS in months


----------



## Budhisten

KryOnicle said:


> Blackhouse + Aldo + Budhisten. I like this. I'll have something in a few days man, haven't opened PS in months


Love ya boyo!


----------



## Budhisten

Oh, if you could match the colors somewhat with my avatar that would be awesome


----------



## K R Y

Bit of a delay sorry pal, will have something soon but not having much time to sit down at my pc lately!


----------



## Budhisten

take as much time as you want mate


----------



## Intermission

You know I will be giving this a try !


----------



## Budhisten

Cool inter, I'm getting spoiled here


----------



## Budhisten

Any progress peeps?


----------



## Intermission

Wow, I forgot... I will do it now !


----------



## Intermission

All done


----------



## Budhisten

Nice job mate 

Edit, I know I'm being a pain now, but is it possible to make the logo and perhaps even Aldo a bit smaller... It seems a bit fuzzy/pixilated


----------



## Intermission

Budhisten said:


> Nice job mate
> 
> Edit, I know I'm being a pain now, but is it possible to make the logo and perhaps even Aldo a bit smaller... It seems a bit fuzzy/pixilated












How does that look buddy?


----------



## Budhisten

Thanks buddy


----------

